# It just dawned on me..



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have something to crow about.

Just kidding. I thought this joke was hilarious, so I thought I'd share!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahaha. .........


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL, I get it!


----------

